# Squat/Deadlifting Shoes???



## Flathead (Oct 19, 2010)

I was just curious as to what everyone's preference was? I currently use Nike wrestling shoes. Just wondering if there was anything thing out there, that might be a little more user friendly?


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2010)

I like my Converse Chucks. I've been using the same pair for like 3 1/2 years. They are falling apart on me though, but still chugging along.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 19, 2010)

I lift at home so for a long time I did not workout with shoes on at all.  After I started to deadlifted 305lbs for a couple reps and squated 285lbs I noticed a few days later the bottom of my heels started to hurt.   It didnt go away for a month.  So now I wear a pair of $20.00 Tennis shoes on a matt at home when I squat, deadlift, or T bar rows and it makes a huge difference in comfort.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 19, 2010)

fufu said:


> I like my Converse Chucks. I've been using the same pair for like 3 1/2 years. They are falling apart on me though, but still chugging along.


 

Lots of PLers seem to like the chucks! The problem I have is that I'm extremely flat footed & need some extra support.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Lots of PLers seem to like the chucks! The problem I have is that I'm extremely flat footed & need some extra support.





I'm really flat footed too, but shoes with any arch dig into my plantar region and cause my foot to get ischemic. It aches a lot, the Chucks feel great for me personally.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 19, 2010)

I train at home, don't wear shoes.


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Lots of PLers seem to like the chucks! The problem I have is that I'm extremely flat footed & need some extra support.



Always liked the converse, too.  I remember when they were under $20.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 19, 2010)

user friendly? whats wrong with ur wrestling shoes? thats what i wear


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> user friendly? whats wrong with ur wrestling shoes? thats what i wear




Anything flat that won't slip works fine.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 19, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I train at home, don't wear shoes.


You should read my post above. Post #3.    I also train at home but once I hit the 305+ lb mark for deadlifts, I started to destroy the bottom of my heels on my feet.  It felt like someone hit them with a sledge hammer.   Not sure how much you are squatting or deadlifting but I think you will get to a point where the same thing will happen to you.   It sucked when it happened and didnt heal (pun slightly intended) until about a month later.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 19, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> user friendly? whats wrong with ur wrestling shoes? thats what i wear


 

Nothing wrong with my wrestling shoes, just curious to see what else is out there.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying some weightlifting shoes but damn they are expensive.  I want the new Pendlays so we'll see.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 19, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I'm thinking about buying some weightlifting shoes but damn they are expensive. I want the new Pendlays so we'll see.


 

I've seen some deadlift specific shoes, for like $300.00! That's a lot of paydirt & I'm having a hard time believing they'd be worth it.


----------



## Life (Oct 19, 2010)

Risto sports makes some squat shoes that are pretty nice. $150 though. They aren't that nice...


----------



## Marat (Oct 19, 2010)

Wrestling shoes are great. I use Chucks.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I'm thinking about buying some weightlifting shoes but damn they are expensive.  I want the new Pendlays so we'll see.



I got those actually, good shoes. I only use them for certain things though. 

Expensive, yes! Maybe you can get someone to buy them for your for Christmas.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 19, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I've seen some deadlift specific shoes, for like $300.00! That's a lot of paydirt & I'm having a hard time believing they'd be worth it.



For deadlifting you just want the thinnest sole possible.  In general though anything with an incompressible sole is good enough.  I want the weightlifting shoes for the raised heel.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I've seen some deadlift specific shoes, for like $300.00! That's a lot of paydirt & I'm having a hard time believing they'd be worth it.



That sounds like complete bullshit to me. I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 19, 2010)

walmart sells knockoff chucks look the exact same just dont say converse on them.I just take my shoes off at the gym Idc what anyone says


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 19, 2010)

bout to get some Otomix Stingray's..there fuckin badass


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 19, 2010)

I hear Vibrams are good but those are expensive too...


----------



## Flathead (Oct 21, 2010)

Vibram FiveFingers: Bikila - M

I decided to give these a try. I will report back my findings. I will say I'm going to look like a complete jackhole in these things!!! The team will probably ask me to take the long walk. To add insult to injury I already have disturbingly large feet!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2010)

Adidas goodyear for me


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Vibram FiveFingers: Bikila - M
> 
> I decided to give these a try. I will report back my findings. I will say I'm going to look like a complete jackhole in these things!!! The team will probably ask me to take the long walk. To add insult to injury I already have disturbingly large feet!!



I've actually seen a couple power lifters at my gym wear those.


----------



## rockhardly (Oct 21, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Vibram FiveFingers



Sounds like a stage name for a porn star!


----------



## MDR (Oct 21, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Vibram FiveFingers: Bikila - M
> 
> I decided to give these a try. I will report back my findings. I will say I'm going to look like a complete jackhole in these things!!! The team will probably ask me to take the long walk. To add insult to injury I already have disturbingly large feet!!



Whoa, those look like something straight out of Avatar.  I doubt your team will ask you to take the long walk, though.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe you young pups can teach an old dog a new trick.  Why?  Why do you need/what's the advantage of special "lifting" shoes?  I've been lifting longer than some of the members of this board have been alive and never saw the need for them.  I lift in the same shoes I go for my morning walks in.  What's the advantage to the "special" ones?


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Maybe you young pups can teach an old dog a new trick.  Why?  Why do you need/what's the advantage of special "lifting" shoes?  I've been lifting longer than some of the members of this board have been alive and never saw the need for them.  I lift in the same shoes I go for my morning walks in.  What's the advantage to the "special" ones?



Flat, thin soled shoes are better at directing force than thick, soft soles. More efficient transference of force means bigger lifts. Soft soled shoes enable the bottom of the foot to waver in directions that aren't the goal of the a lift like the squat. During the squat, you want vertical force direction. Soft soled shoes compromise stability. If you are squatting and your foot is making all these slight doriflexion, plantarflexion, eversion and inversion movements, that movement is force that is not directed up, and this makes the lifter less stable and therefore less able to complete a lift. 

This is why running shoes are usually not the best option for weight lifting. 

When I deadlift wearing running shoes compared to Chucks, the difference is huge. I can't plant on my heels as well as I can because my weight is directed towards my toes due to the thick padding in the heel of the shoe that puts the foot in a slightly plantar flexed position. I can't direct my foot/ground force efficiently due to compromised stability. Finally, the overall thickness of the sole of a running shoe is increasing the ROM of the deadlift, which is not something I want if I want to train like a power lifter, someone who wants to lift the most weight possible while training. 

With the Converse Chucks, all the above situations are improved. 

Most exercises occur with the feet on the ground, it all starts with the feet. The foot to floor relationship is where a lot of things can go wrong. It if starts wrong at the feet, the entire kinetic chain is off-set.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 22, 2010)

fufu said:


> Flat, thin soled shoes are better at directing force than thick, soft soles. More efficient transference of force means bigger lifts. Soft soled shoes enable the bottom of the foot to waver in directions that aren't the goal of the a lift like the squat. During the squat, you want vertical force direction. Soft soled shoes compromise stability. If you are squatting and your foot is making all these slight doriflexion, plantarflexion, eversion and inversion movements, that movement is force that is not directed up, and this makes the lifter less stable and therefore less able to complete a lift.
> 
> This is why running shoes are usually not the best option for weight lifting.
> 
> ...


 
Nice write up, as usual!!!




Richard Gears said:


> Air Max LTD. so some idiot with flip flops on. Was hoping he dropped a 45 lb plate on himself.
> 
> Nice kicks, those babies look expensive?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 22, 2010)

I used $30 wrestling shoes for a long time but now have these:

HydroLast Lockdown Hi-Top Boxing Boots-Everlast.com

They are better but much more expensive too.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 22, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> I used $30 wrestling shoes for a long time but now have these:
> 
> HydroLast Lockdown Hi-Top Boxing Boots-Everlast.com
> 
> They are better but much more expensive too.


 
I would never wear no shit like that to the gym^^^^ no disrespect


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 22, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I would never wear no shit like that to the gym^^^^ no disrespect



I have the black version and i wear my pants leg over them. It's not like I'm strutten around in shorts sportin' my bare legs and boxing shoes. lol


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> I have the black version and i wear my pants leg over them. It's not like I'm strutten around in shorts sportin' my bare legs and boxing shoes. lol



What do you find that those boxing shoes offer that others typical weight lifting shoes do not?


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

i have otomix high tops and they work good but not for squats or deads , i wear hiking boots.


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2010)

I use an Adidas weight lifting shoe when training for purely strength vs hypertrophy


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 25, 2010)

fufu said:


> What do you find that those boxing shoes offer that others typical weight lifting shoes do not?



Flat sole with arch support and also ankle support.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> I have the black version and i wear my pants leg over them. It's not like I'm strutten around in shorts sportin' my bare legs and boxing shoes. lol


 
 for some reason I was imagineing a guy with shorts on and those boxing shoes on doing squats lol


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 25, 2010)

I plan on getting squat specific shoes soon. For now I use some $15 "deck" shoes.  The air max type shoes with the big air cushion in them are known for rolling your weight forward and they allow your heal to move too much.  Plus they aren't designed for the pressures of deads and squats, so be careful with those types of shoes.  I use to do barefoot but my gym put a stop to it.  I tried to put my foot in a pair of chucks and wondered how narrow a foot must be to be comfortable in these things.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 25, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> I plan on getting squat specific shoes soon. For now I use some $15 "deck" shoes.  The air max type shoes with the big air cushion in them are known for rolling your weight forward and they allow your heal to move too much.  Plus they aren't designed for the pressures of deads and squats, so be careful with those types of shoes.  I use to do barefoot but my gym put a stop to it.  I tried to put my foot in a pair of chucks and wondered how narrow a foot must be to be comfortable in these things.



I have the same issue.  I wear 12 EEEE and I am sure they are wider than that but the largest I can find is 4E in new balance.  Been going at it barefoot for some time now but I have been told by other lifters that it could be bad on the feet(especially mine being as flat and wide as they are).  Do not think I have any issues with feet hurting from bare foot lifting.  

Going to keep looking here though.  A shoe might be nice for sanitary reasons.  Socks are not condoms, are so I was told.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 2, 2010)

Thought I would bump this thread with pics of my new shoes:


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 3, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I have the same issue.  I wear 12 EEEE and I am sure they are wider than that but the largest I can find is 4E in new balance.  Been going at it barefoot for some time now but I have been told by other lifters that it could be bad on the feet(especially mine being as flat and wide as they are).  Do not think I have any issues with feet hurting from bare foot lifting.
> 
> Going to keep looking here though.  A shoe might be nice for sanitary reasons.  Socks are not condoms, are so I was told.



4E? ...wow...haha.  and yea I never went true barefoot but used socks and thought about what I'd be jamming back into my shoes afterwards.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 3, 2010)

I used to deadlift in socks only and always found it much more comfortable than anything else.  I deadlift sumo and when I wear shoes, the side of my foot jams into the outside wall of the shoe.


----------

